# Two Pit bulls burned and tortured



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

This happened in College Station Texas, not too far from me and close to where I do our weekly farmer's market. Two pitbulls (on different days) were found burned, had ears removed and covered in bite marks amoung other things. It is really bad.

Here is the link to the story, Pit bulls apparently tortured as dogfighting bait | Bryan/College Station, Texas - The Eagle

And here is the facebook page set up for them, please like them.
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I know this is going to get me stoned, but put those poor dogs down! Skin grafts, several thousand dollars??? Why? The dog will be in terrible pain. Who of us have not suffered a burn? Burns are horribly painful. 

This means months of rehabilitation for these poor dogs, and just because they are sweet now, does not mean they aren't going to decide that men with baseball caps are terrible. 

Take pictures, collect evidence, euthanize the dogs, catch the criminals, and charge them with felony animal cruelty. Put the dogs down and offer the money as a reward to catch the creeps. Put the dogs down and use that money to save some of the thousands, maybe millions of dogs who are euthanized each year simply because there is no room, and no money to support them for more than three days. 

If my dog, my Babsy, Jenna, Joy, Odie was suffering like that, was facing months of suffering, I would put them down. Human burn victims suffer terribly. I cannot understand how it would be different for dogs. Just because a dog might come back, might survive, I do not know that that makes it alright to allow the extent of suffering they will go through. 

I do not understand why dogs need to be rehabbed to face the gas chamber. I mean, if these pit bulls survive and are rehabilitated, then they will be given a temperament test like that crazy one with the doll, and the hand in the food dish, and they can pass that, and be put on the adoption floor, wait three days and be euthanized. 

And I know there are people out there that will see this horrible story and give money towards care or adopt the dog because of what a horrible situation it survived. While other perfectly healthy pets will be terminated. I don't understand that. 

The monsters who did this need to be caught. Making these dogs suffer for minutes more than they have to, that to me is cruelty too.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Whoever did this needs to suffer.


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Who ever did that needs to be punished... No dog should be put to suffering in any way shape or form! It sounds like it could have been part of a pit bull fighting ring... It's sad how such a great breed can have a bad rep.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

That makes me so sick. What is wrong with the human race, anyway.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Last year a dog (a lab mix, I think) was set on fire in Detroit on "Devil's Night" (the night before Halloween). The Detroit Humane Society rescued her, saved her, and treated her burns. She recovered fully, and was adopted by a family on the west side of Michigan. Her new "Mom" works at a burn camp for children: this dog is now a working therapy dog at the burn camp. She goes in every day and teaches the children that they can get through thier injuries and still have a happy life. How very glad are the family, and all of the families of the children whose lives she touches, that she was not simply put down because it might have been too much trouble to save her.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

You know, I bet there are more pitbulls that have been hurt or killed by humans than there are humans that have been hurt or killed by pitbulls...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow. I hope the scumbags that did this are caught. But I have to agree with selzer, I think euthanasia really is the best thing, especially for the one that needs skin grafts. I worked on a burn unit and that is one of the most brutal injuries out there. I don't agree with putting the dog through all that when it may very well die of infection anyway. 

Poor babies. I would like to see the people who did this strung up by there toenails and beat with a 2x4.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I can't even read it and I really wish the title wasn't "Pitbulls burned and tortured". Thinking about animal cruelty is upsetting to me. Why do people feel the need to share such horrific stories?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

selzer said:


> I know this is going to get me stoned, but put those poor dogs down! Skin grafts, several thousand dollars??? Why? The dog will be in terrible pain. Who of us have not suffered a burn? Burns are horribly painful.
> 
> This means months of rehabilitation for these poor dogs, and just because they are sweet now, does not mean they aren't going to decide that men with baseball caps are terrible.
> 
> ...


I won't stone you... I totally agree. I have never got it...I watch "animal cops" on animal planet now and then. They spend thousands of dollars to save an animal on the brink of death. Why? There are thousands of healthy perfectly adoptable animals put down every day....maybe they should take some of that money and give the healthy ones a little more time, use it on publicity...anything but crazy-expensive medical procedures for animals headed to the pound.
I belong to the EGS (everything german shepherd) facebook page, where a boy with parvo just about didn't get treatment because the owner couldn't pay the huge bill, and the vet demanded payment up front. In many cases this dog would have been put down. I would rather see "humane societys" helping folks like this INSTEAD OF strays that have been through horrible lives, & will probably be euthanised in the pound next week...WTF IS THE POINT OF THAT!? Seems like a huge waste of money to me.
The EGS folks fundraised paying directly to the vet, and "Kain" is on the mend.
Just my 2cents


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree, the best thing we could do for them is feed them a good meal and put them out of their misery. 

DFrost


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

AddieGirl said:


> I can't even read it and I really wish the title wasn't "Pitbulls burned and tortured". Thinking about animal cruelty is upsetting to me. Why do people feel the need to share such horrific stories?


That's because it's not about you, it's about the dogs. There are people who live near this area and might not know about this. Those dog's might have been stolen from their families, and that's always a problem when you live near 'wannabe' dog fighters. There are a lot of sick people in this world.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I couldn't agree more with this entire post. If it were my own dogs (and it better never be) I would put them down out of the kindness of my heart. I wouldn't want them to suffer one second more.



selzer said:


> I know this is going to get me stoned, but put those poor dogs down! Skin grafts, several thousand dollars??? Why? The dog will be in terrible pain. Who of us have not suffered a burn? Burns are horribly painful.
> 
> This means months of rehabilitation for these poor dogs, and just because they are sweet now, does not mean they aren't going to decide that men with baseball caps are terrible.
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

AddieGirl said:


> I can't even read it and I really wish the title wasn't "Pitbulls burned and tortured". Thinking about animal cruelty is upsetting to me. Why do people feel the need to share such horrific stories?


Just closing our eyes to the suffering of others, does nothing to make the suffering stop.


----------



## RedCrown (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't know whether I would save them or not. Its a hard call. It's easy to say from the outside, just to put them out of their misery (which I would be inclined to do) but it's much much harder when you are the one holding their head and feeding them. Been there, done both.  

God, I hate people.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Well said Selzer. As for the people who did this, the area around College Station, Tx is fairly conservative and rural, with a few small exceptions. It probably won't be hard to find the perps. Put the money that would have gone toward treatment toward a reward for having one of these pinworms turn the others in, then put them in jail for years, with a LONG probationary term of cleaning dog kennels at the county humane society.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree, I would not put my dog through it, but I am not the one making the call. I know the A&M vet school is taking care of Vonn the one with the severe burns and this could a good learning experience for the staff and students on burns in animals. But the more people who know about this case, hopefully the sooner it will be they catch the scumbags who did.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

That is heart breaking. 

I agree with you completely Selzer. Those dogs need to be put out of their misery.


----------

